

Visual Xcode - ingve
http://matthijshollemans.com/blog/2014/06/13/visual-xcode/

======
bergie
Cocoa would be an awesome runtime for Flowhub! We already support bunch of
other systems via a simple protocol[1], including C++ (Arduino and friends), C
(GEGL), JavaScript (Node.js, browser), ...

[http://noflojs.org/documentation/protocol/](http://noflojs.org/documentation/protocol/)

